# Hamachi COD4,  Crysis, Gears of War



## Rollercoaster (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi guys...

installed hamachi after a long time.. want to know some servers for COD4 v1.5,  Crysis, Gears of War or other games.

I know abt the [Digit COD4/lmao] server but it is always full

And i tried a bunch of servers from planethamachi.com but they either dont work or are full. Havnt had luck since yesterday.. tried 100s of servers. os anyof u guys know of some good ones?

much appriciated.

i tired searching here but didnt find any recent thread so posted a new one. hope i get some fraggin action.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah..its hard to find servers which are not Full....

I play Call of Duty 4 @ :

1. *COD4 of sg* password is *cod4*
2. *MikeHawks Host *password is *Mike*
You need really low pings if u want to play on mikehawks btw
and some more ... i dont remember...will tell u


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 9, 2008)

finally in on 'Digit COD4' but whatz the server IP?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2008)

Rollercoaster said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> installed hamachi after a long time.. want to know some servers for COD4 v1.5,  Crysis, Gears of War or other games.
> 
> ...


You may activate premium trial and play on digit server for a month.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 10, 2008)

^ya did that.

but what is the servers ip?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2008)

Ask the guys who is hosting.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 10, 2008)

alright! COD4 is really cool. finished my 1st session. conqueror has a server on.. and then there is razor's server..


----------

